# Google Chrom stürzt immer auf Buffed.de ab



## proNOOB! (17. August 2010)

Nabend,
Seit gestern Abend habe ich das Problem, dass sobald ich eine News oder überhaupt etwas auf Buffed.de öffne mein Browser (Google Chrom) abstürzt.
Auf die Hauptseite komme ich noch ohne Probleme und Änderungen an meiner Software auf dem PC wurde seit dem auch nichts geändert.

Woran könnte es liegen?


mfg
proNOOB


----------



## Skyler93 (17. August 2010)

proNOOB! schrieb:


> Nabend,
> Seit gestern Abend habe ich das Problem, dass sobald ich eine News oder überhaupt etwas auf Buffed.de öffne mein Browser (Google Chrom) abstürzt.
> Auf die Hauptseite komme ich noch ohne Probleme und Änderungen an meiner Software auf dem PC wurde seit dem auch nichts geändert.
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es ähnlich nur das mozila bei buffed.de abstürzt ;DD
Ja ich kann dir mozilla empfehlen ist eh viel besser


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2010)

Mh - kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Grad mal ein bisschen mit Chrome auf buffed rumgeklickt.
Version 5.0.375.126


----------



## Reo_MC (17. August 2010)

Wird nicht an Buffed oder dem Browser liegen, funktioniert beides bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Bei mir auch einwandfrei, Adblocker ausschalten falls du anhast, der verursacht Probleme auf Mainpage.


----------



## melron (18. August 2010)

Habe das Problem auch mit Chrome seit 2 Tagen, davo nie Probleme




habe Chrome: 5.0.375.126




Konnte das Prob aber lokalisieren, es liegt an der Erweiterung "Adblock" wenn man die deaktiviert gehts.




Schade nur da ich ohne das Addon nicht mehr surfen mag und man es nicht nur für spezielle Websiten deaktivieren kann.

Ich weiß ja das buffed und andere Seiten die Werbung brauchen, aber ich kann sie einfach nimmer sehen sry!




werd mit überlegen ob ich Browserwechsel mache (doch zurück zum roten Fuchs) oder warte bis Update für Filter kommt oder so...




greetz

melron


----------



## -ViPER- (18. August 2010)

@melron

Hier die selben Probleme. Wir haben hier 3 Rechner (1 Desktop + 2 Notebooks). Alle haben die gleiche Chrome-Version drauf (also die aktuellste). Bei allen Rechnern sind die Chrome-Settings identisch. Sogar die Addons sind die gleichen. Trotzdem geht mit aktivierten AdBlock buffed.de nur auf dem Desktop-Rechner. Auf beiden Notebooks kommt "Fehler beim Anzeigen dieser Webseite". Es gab keinerlei Änderungen auf den Rechnern. Heute früh eingeschaltet und die Probleme waren da, aber auch nur auf buffed.de. Ich habe bei den Notebooks erstmal buffed.de freigegeben, so das auf buffed.de ads und Werbung nicht mehr geblockt werden. Das ist für mich aber keine Dauerlösung, weil der Seitenaufbau sich durch die ganze Werbung und google-ads-Abfragen drastisch verlängert. In FireFox ist alles in Ordnung, nur den lahmen Humpen meide ich wo ich nur kann. Firefox ist kein aktueller, schlanker und moderner Browser mehr. Altlastkrücke triffts eher. Ich tippe stark, daß der Filter "EasyList (recommended)" ne Macke hat, denn wenn man die deaktiviert, dann geht buffed wieder. Warum diese Probleme aber hier nur auf meinen Notebooks auftreten, möchte ich auch mal gerne wissen. Zumal auch die Filterlisten auf allen Rechnern hier aktualisiert wurden.

Der Fehler scheint also nicht auf allen Systemen aufzutreten.

Gruß ViPER


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Natürlich kann man Adblock für bestimmte Pages bei Chrome ausschalten, einfach die Button Erweiterung installieren.


----------



## -ViPER- (18. August 2010)

Jupp, hatte ich ja geschrieben, dass ich buffed entsprechend freigegeben habe. Habe aber den Fehler gefunden, woran es liegt. Die aktuelle Version von AdBlock für Chrome ist definitiv fehlerhaft. Auf meinen beiden Notebooks habe ich bereits Version 2.0.23 installiert, also die aktuelle Version. Auf meinem Desktop-Rechner hatte ich aber noch die 2.0.20, deswegen war dieser auch von dem Fehler befreit. Jetzt habe ich auf dem Desktop-Rechner die Version 2.0.23 installiert um den Fehler zu reproduzieren und voila, buffed geht nicht mehr. Liegt also an dem am 15.8. aktualisierten AdBlock Version 2.0.23.

Bleibt nur eines, auf Update von AdBlock warten oder auf AdThwart umsteigen. AdThwart habe ich gerade installiert und AdBlock fürs erste deaktiviert. Läuft fürs erste akzeptabel, auch wenn es nicht alles blockt (wie z.B. auf heise.de)

Gruß ViPER


----------



## Crowley (19. August 2010)

Wir haben das nochmal bei uns getestet, und können ViPERs Darstellung bestätigen. Da scheint ein Fehler in der aktuellen AdBlock-Version in Kombination mit der aktuellen Chrome-Version vorzuliegen. Sowohl bei einer älteren AdBlock-version als auch bei einer neueren Chrome beta trat das Problem nicht auf. 

Mit Strg-Shift-L könnt ihr buffed.de von Adblock ausschließen und somit auch mit dieser AdBlock-Version bei uns surfen.


----------



## -ViPER- (27. August 2010)

Der Buffed-Seitenladefehler ist in AdBlock Version 2.0.25 weiterhin vorhanden.

Workaround: 

Die Option: "Block most ads from even being downloaded, instead of just hiding them."
deaktivieren. Diese Funktion scheint fehlerhaft zu arbeiten. Der Fehler ist bereits an die AdBlock-Devs weitergeleitet.

Gruß ViPER


----------



## -ViPER- (3. September 2010)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mit der aktuellen [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]AdBlock Version[/font] 2.1.4 und dem heutigen Update auf Google Chrome 6 ist der [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Buffed-Seitenladefehler gefixed.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Gruß ViPER[/font]


----------

